# Unusual Prewar "Mesinger" Buddy seat for motorcycle/ motorbike complete with bracket!



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2022)

Only one I've ever seen.  Not sure if these is prewar Motorcycle,  or motorbike or ?  Obviously specific
application by Mesinger for an additional seating space.  Very stout and heavy duty bracketry which
leads me to believe this is Motorcycle specific?   Still not positive about it other than it IS rare and 
unique!
Shipping would be 17.00 Prio mail


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2022)

What are the detentions on this seat?


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2022)

Same as a prewar LADIES long spring mesinger saddle..  so bicycle dimensions


----------

